# Mattis and Bolton Argue over Strategy



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

U.S. officials are "fairly confident" Assad is responsible, Mattis and Bolton argue over strategy, and I look at the last 25 years of history and wonder why Lucy is still allowed to hold Charlie Brown's football.

Attack Syria Because Western Intel is ?Fairly Confident? ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Far as I'm concerned, . . . we only have a couple friends in that area, . . . Israel, Jordan, and the Saudis. 

And I wouldn't put a bunch of cash on the two other than Israel.

Put our assets in a position to assist in protecting them, . . . let the others fight it out, . . . hopefully they'll just kill each other off and be done with it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want people in power that have different views coming from different back rounds expressing them. Last thing I want is blind agreement.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have heard nothing but pain and misery coming out of that crap hole the middle east all my life. Nothing we have done there has changed anything. They take our money and blood and in return we get heartache. I am inclined to pull all our military assets and *our money* out of that pit from hell and let em kill one another. From then on, if they step towards us with so much as a crooked smile we turn their sand box to glass.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, we attacked Syria. What was accomplished?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have heard nothing but pain and misery coming out of that crap hole the middle east all my life. Nothing we have done there has changed anything. They take our money and blood and in return we get heartache. I am inclined to pull all our military assets and *our money* out of that pit from hell and let em kill one another. from then on, if they step towards us with so much as a crooked smile we turn their sand box to glass.


^^ What he said ^^

This bears repeating.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> So, we attacked Syria. What was accomplished?


Created a number of future terrorists, motivated a young generation to hate America but that was probably already in the works anyway, and pissed off a super power with enough nukes to destroy the whole planet a few times over. One big ass mistake America you got the same thing you had the last eight years only this one tweets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I have heard nothing but pain and misery coming out of that crap hole the middle east all my life. Nothing we have done there has changed anything. They take our money and blood and in return we get heartache. I am inclined to pull all our military assets and *our money* out of that pit from hell and let em kill one another. from then on, if they step towards us with so much as a crooked smile we turn their sand box to glass.


BINGO!^^^^

(P.O. on a ROLL!)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The road to the destruction of America continues. It is indeed a fools game.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We accomplished nothing except possibly starting WWIII. All eyes towards Russia.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not trying to make a lot of enemies here...just putting this out there as it seems there are many who believe we should be total isolationists when it comes to use of our military ...

Just how much should the United States stay out of world affairs?

Should "bad guy expansion" just be allowed to happen?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm not trying to make a lot of enemies here...just putting this out there as it seems there are many who believe we should be total isolationists when it comes to use of our military ...
> 
> Just how much should the United States stay out of world affairs?
> 
> Should "bad guy expansion" just be allowed to happen?


Isolationism isn't the answer either and in these days and times not practical. There are however some fights best left alone. Our strikes against Syria will accomplish nothing and the crap hole middle east will go on killing one another with impunity as they have for centuries. I am all for punching someone in the nose if it is a means to an end. There is no end in the middle east. We have been jerking around in that part of the world for years and still have not the foggiest clue as to what we are doing. I am sure the Oligarchs have a plan in mind tho.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well....just because it's advertised that we are "energy independent" does not mean the rest of the free world is.

I think there are many things in play here...not just warring heathens that have been warring since the beginning of time.

I, for one, want Israel to remain intact. I want as many friends in the ME as we can get.

It's awfully complicated but I do believe the heathens over there do respect being tough.

Trump sent a message to the world that needed to be sent....

And yes...no one (absolutely no one) can predict what it leads to. 

With that said, nobody could predict what staying out of it would result in either.

I think if past Presidents had more "Trump" in them, we wouldn't be talking about a nuclear NK or a nuclear Iran.


----------

